# High voltages and temps on i7 9750h



## Blue305 (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello guys,

Been following the forum for a while, and thanks to you I've purchased a laptop and got comfortable using throttlestop.
However, I've noticed something unusual compared to other users having the same Intel CPU like mine, the i7 9750H.
My voltages are quite high, it never goes under 1.0 and thats with a -0.250 UV applied.
Anyone knows whats that about?
I've attatched some screenshots below with my settings, please feel free to provide feedback if I can improve anything. Thanks

Edit: Forgot to add - I’ve replaced the thermal paste too, with Gelid GC Extreme and the heatsink pads.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 19, 2020)

Should post this in the throttle  stop  forum for  @unclewebb to answer.


----------



## Blue305 (Dec 19, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Should post this in the throttle  stop  forum for  @unclewebb to answer.


Hi thanks a lot for your answer. 
Can you please post a link of it? I don't seem to find it. 
Cheers


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2020)

You know i swear we had a forum section for it, but now searching i only find posts in this subforum.
I wonder if we should petition for him to get one...

he's been tagged so he'll show up, advice from the program author really does help get things sorted out fast.

Most posts he's shown up in searches are in General Software


----------



## Blue305 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mussels said:


> You know i swear we had a forum section for it, but now searching i only find posts in this subforum.
> I wonder if we should petition for him to get one...
> 
> he's been tagged so he'll show up, advice from the program author really does help get things sorted out fast.
> ...


 Haha that's why I asked, because I couldn't find it anywhere. 
Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 19, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Should post this in the throttle stop forum


I asked @W1zzard many years ago if there should be a separate ThrottleStop specific forum but at the time, he did not think that was necessary. Maybe now is the time.



Blue305 said:


> it never goes under 1.0


The ThrottleStop screenshot you posted shows that your VID voltage is at 0.6344. That is way under 1.0. These CPUs can hit 4.5 GHz. They need some voltage to do that. Your offset voltage settings look appropriate for a 9750H.

Did you use ThrottleStop to set the PROCHOT temperature to 82°C? That is way below the 100°C Intel spec. If you did this deliberately, I understand. Some Lenovo laptops are changing the thermal throttling temperature on the fly. If you have this problem, it is best to go into the Options window and lock the PROCHOT Offset value down to 3 or less. Intel default for this setting is 0 but many laptops set PROCHOT Offset to 3.

Run Cinebench R20. How is your computer performing? Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option so you have a record of your CPU performance while testing. Attach a log to your next post.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I asked @W1zzard many years ago if there should be a separate ThrottleStop specific forum but at the time, he did not think that was necessary. Maybe now is the time.


Good idea, forum has been added and thread moved


----------



## Blue305 (Dec 19, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I asked @W1zzard many years ago if there should be a separate ThrottleStop specific forum but at the time, he did not think that was necessary. Maybe now is the time.
> 
> 
> The ThrottleStop screenshot you posted shows that your VID voltage is at 0.6344. That is way under 1.0. These CPUs can hit 4.5 GHz. They need some voltage to do that. Your offset voltage settings look appropriate for a 9750H.
> ...


Hi and thanks a lot for taking time to look into my issue.
To give you some feedback, my laptop is an Intel QC7 (Tongfang / Eluktronics Mag-15/Cyberpower Evo Tracer 3)
I'm running it on balance, and that's why the prochot dropped to 82. Usualy is on 90 when on performance mode in Command Centre.
I've attached the log you requested, with a screenshot of the benchmark.
Let me know if you need more info, also I've noticed something strange; I can go -350 mv on the core undervolt and it doesnt crash. Any idea why ?

Thanks

EDIT: 

I've ran it again because the log was enabled from 11 am this morning, and this time I've checked High Performance on TS and had 4.0 across all cores.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue305 said:


> that's why the prochot dropped to 82.


I am not a big fan of companies that adjust the thermal throttling temperature. Intel says the 9750H can run reliably at up to 100°C.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Even your laptop's performance setting of 90°C is still too low for me. This can reduce maximum performance. You bought a laptop with a high performance processor. Why not use it to its full potential?

If you ever decide that you do not like this feature, open the ThrottleStop - Options window and you can set the PROCHOT Offset variable to whatever value you like. The Intel default is 0. Many laptops use a value of 3 so their laptops will start thermal throttling at 97°C (100°C - 3°C) instead of the full 100°C. That is a reasonable compromise. You will also need to check the Lock PROCHOT Offset feature to make sure that this value does not change while you are using your computer. If you lock this setting, you will need to unlock this setting in ThrottleStop and reboot before it becomes unlocked.

Overall performance looks great. Your CPU goes up and hits the 90°C limit and stays there. If this was set to 100°C instead of 90°C, you would get a little more performance but not much. Your present settings have your 45W CPU running at just over 75W. Nothing wrong with that. 



Blue305 said:


> I can go -350 mv on the core undervolt


The core and cache voltages are linked. If you only adjust the core offset sky high, your request will be ignored. If you set the core offset approximately -100 mV beyond the cache offset, this will trick the CPU into using less voltage when running any software that uses the AVX instructions. Cinebench R20 testing will show this relationship. Setting the core offset more than -100 mV more than the cache is ignored. Here is some Cinebench R20 testing that shows this relationship.


----------



## Blue305 (Dec 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I am not a big fan of companies that adjust the thermal throttling temperature. Intel says the 9750H can run reliably at up to 100°C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's amazing, thank you so much! You've cleared my confusion. 
I've managed to get a stable -125 on the cache and -215 on the core and I'm happy with it. 
Also, do we have to do anything under the system agent voltages? 

And one last thing, looking at my settings, is there anything else I could tweak to squeeze more performance at all? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue305 said:


> is there anything else I could tweak


Most 9750H will lose stability when the cache offset is set beyond -125 mV. Best core offset is usually between -75 mV and -100 mV beyond the cache offset. Your CPU undervolt looks like it is exactly where it should be. 

When you undervolt the Intel GPU, it is linked with the iGPU Unslice so you must undervolt both of those equally. I usually tell people not to bother. You have an Nvidia GPU to do the hard work so the Intel GPU is not significantly loaded. Reducing its voltage will gain you next to nothing and it might cause instability.



Blue305 said:


> system agent voltage


Same as above. I do not think there is much to gain from undervolting the system agent and you might lose stability. It never hurts to do some testing.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 21, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I asked @W1zzard many years ago if there should be a separate ThrottleStop specific forum but at the time, he did not think that was necessary. Maybe now is the time.





W1zzard said:


> Good idea, forum has been added and thread moved


@unclewebb always thought TPU hosted software should have it own forum(s) or sub forum(s). Anything to make life less confusing is a good thing, even the most intelligent people still need things spelled out for them into the simplest terms, ...and landmarks.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2020)

I mean i always thought we DID have one and i'm a moderator here, so you know... some of us need things kept simple cause we're dumb.

getting direct help from the creator of the local apps has always been a hallmark of TPU, sincefrom w1zzard and the ATItool days


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> some of us need things kept simple cause we're dumb.


well atleast common sense wasnt mentioned.


----------

